# Need help with ideas!



## dyedm6trix (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm taking pictures this summer for a book and there's a few photos I'm having trouble coming up with ideas for. Basically there's a series of days and I need a picture for each that matches the title. I'll list a bunch of the days below, any ideas or thoughts will be greatly apprecciated.

Keeping On Keeping On

Believing Impossible Things

When You Can't Find The Tiger

No Man Is An Island

The Best Things In the Worst Times

Euphoric Euthanasia

Dealing With the Absurd

Unfreakability

Giving and Recieving

Beyond Astonishment

Don't Neglect the Blood

The Process of Taming

New Ways of Seeing

The Therapy of Breadbaking

You Can't Go Home Again


Any help will be greatly apprecciated!

Thanks.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 19, 2010)

Well your not stuck on too many :lmao:


----------



## CWyatt (Jul 19, 2010)

I think you need to flesh this out a bit. What kind of book? What kind of photographs? Documentary? Fine art? Are they stand alone or relate to text or?


----------



## dyedm6trix (Jul 20, 2010)

@gsgary: I would say 15 out of 366 is not that bad. Had you finished high school you would know that's less then 5%. Unless you have something productive to say, please don't waste your time.

@CWyatt: The book is a year round series of meditations. Each day has a title, a series of related readings and a meditation at the end. The pictures I'm dealing with at the moment are the title picture for each day. 
There really isn't any specifications I was given for the style of the pictures as long as they make sense and don't look like crap. For example, one of the days is called "growing old gracefully" and the title picture is a joyous old woman. Nothing too complicated, but some of the titles are - as you can see - abstract.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 20, 2010)

dyedm6trix said:


> @gsgary: I would say 15 out of 366 is not that bad. Had you finished high school you would know that's less then 5%. Unless you have something productive to say, please don't waste your time.
> 
> @CWyatt: The book is a year round series of meditations. Each day has a title, a series of related readings and a meditation at the end. The pictures I'm dealing with at the moment are the title picture for each day.
> There really isn't any specifications I was given for the style of the pictures as long as they make sense and don't look like crap. For example, one of the days is called "growing old gracefully" and the title picture is a joyous old woman. Nothing too complicated, but some of the titles are - as you can see - abstract.




You never mentioned there were 366, i think you wrote "Basically there's a series of days" i have ideas for about 6 actually, i have had 2 3 year stints at college  Don't think you will get the booker prize for it


----------



## slowhand (Jul 20, 2010)

dyedm6trix said:


> @gsgary: I would say 15 out of 366 is not that bad. Had you finished high school you would know that's less then 5%. Unless you have something productive to say, please don't waste your time.


 
Doubt you'll get much help like this.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 20, 2010)

..I consulted the Oracle of iTunes, and the following songs are what she suggested. I hope this helps! All the best, from Derrel!

Keeping On Keeping On>You Keep Me Hanging On, by Kim Wilde

Believing Impossible Things>I'm A Believer, by The Monkees

When You Can't Find The Tiger>The Eye of the Tiger,by Survivor ( AKA theme from the motion picture Rocky)

No Man Is An Island>Island Girl, by Elton John

The Best Things In the Worst Times>Fast Times at Ridgemont High, Glenn Frey

Euphoric Euthanasia>Help Youth in Asia, by the Tokyo Symphony Orchestra

Dealing With the Absurd> Last Fair Deal Gone Down, by Keb' Mo

Unfreakability>Superfreak, by Rick James

Giving and Recieving>Shipping and Receiving by The Mailroom Clerks

Beyond Astonishment>Beautiful Surprise, by India.Arie

Don't Neglect the Blood>Bad Blood, by Neil Sedaka

The Process of Taming>An Dun (music for calming strong emotions) by the Shanghai Traditional Orchestra

New Ways of Seeing>Have You Ever Seen The Rain, Credence Clearwater Revival

The Therapy of Breadbaking>Make It With You, by Bread

You Can't Go Home Again>Gettin' You Home, by Chris Young


----------



## farhanzy (Jul 21, 2010)

I would like to start wild life photography.....

Can any one give bright ideas......


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 21, 2010)

So, what's the cut?


----------

